# Long term rental



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Hello all. We are looking to relocate to southern Europe. I'd so welcome some input if you have any thoughts to share re location.I am a retired teacher. The criteria for location would be beautiful nature not a city but edge of town or village would bd good; a location where i can swim daily, so sea within 30 mins. Currently renting in the Peloponnese in Greece and love the swimming and climate particularly this time of year but there would be some things to overcome settling here for example!e the language -I speak Italian and find Greek hard and there is not really work here for tuition for me in English.I am also an artist. I think long term in Greece I may miss the option to go and explore the art in cities.Greece isacradle of art but the location here is remote from any thing and there is some discord in Greece obviously with grexit etc.so suggestions gratefully received. Any advice for italian long term rental and any pointers as to where to start looking! Help please!


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

You would need to tap into the domestic rental market here which means coming here and looking, visiting local estate agents, etc. First, obviously, you'd need to decide which part of the country you fancy.

Property rentals on the internet are mainly short-term holiday-based. It's a problem we faced when we originally came here intending to stay for two years. We're still here 10 years later but that's a different matter.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

manuka said:


> Hello all. We are looking to relocate to southern Europe. I'd so welcome some input if you have any thoughts to share re location.I am a retired teacher. The criteria for location would be beautiful nature not a city but edge of town or village would bd good; a location where i can swim daily, so sea within 30 mins. Currently renting in the Peloponnese in Greece and love the swimming and climate particularly this time of year but there would be some things to overcome settling here for example!e the language -I speak Italian and find Greek hard and there is not really work here for tuition for me in English.I am also an artist. I think long term in Greece I may miss the option to go and explore the art in cities.Greece isacradle of art but the location here is remote from any thing and there is some discord in Greece obviously with grexit etc.so suggestions gratefully received. Any advice for italian long term rental and any pointers as to where to start looking! Help please!


YOU have just described our part of abruzzo and there are a lot of long term letts in our area do to the fact of the new property tax on empty propertys and with local help they are easy to find , i say local help as the italians dont grab internet advertising to well and as i all ways say boots on the ground is the best solution . you find more letts having a cup of coffee in a caffe than you ever will on the www so good luck


----------

